# Plastering Wages



## sunnysara25 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi all,

I hope to make the move to australia within the next two years from Ireland. We (myself, daughter and husband) hope to live in Melbourne.

However, we are unsure as to what kind of wages he will likely make down under. He is a qualified plasterer. 

I would be grateful if anyone could give us some idea to the wage salary for an experienced, qualified plasterer.

Thanks guys
Sara


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sara, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Have you had a look on any job websites? There are a few links in the "Please read...." post and they may give you an idea of the wages. 

There are several members on here moving from Ireland. My husband was from there originally although he'd lived in the UK for a while before we moved over here.

Regards,
Karen


----------

